# what do you feel when you stick a finger up there?



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

sorry, i mean "examine yourself digitally". sometimes i feel as though theres a roof thats come down a bit, something like jelly at the back (nearer the spine direction), and just at the beginning of the anal canal (internal) i feel crinkles, as if theres a sock thats come down a bit. i know someone got cured with getting diagnosed with an internal rectal intussusception, and that it was difficult to diagnose. im wondering if its an intermittent thing and if a lot of us have it. i dont always feel the same thing.


----------

